# Abandoned Train Line, West Midlands



## Little_Duke (Oct 2, 2014)

Not sure If you're aloud to give locations out, so I'll keep it out of this thread.

Anyway, I've just got back from this place, one of my personal favourites too explore. It has signal boxes, brides, missing tracks etc...the list goes on.

I'm an amateur photographer but have a decent amount of kit.

Equipment I used for this was my nikon D7000 and 10.5 f/2.8 fisheye lens. I'll let the pics do the talking, tempted to go back in a bit and get the shots of the signal box.


----------



## paymaster (Oct 2, 2014)

More please!


----------



## Little_Duke (Oct 2, 2014)

paymaster said:


> More please!



From what I can make out on google maps, the track goes on for a good 10-15 mile. In that distance, there are a fair amount of brides, tunnels and a station platform. I'll update a little later once I've took the pics of the signal box


----------



## Little_Duke (Oct 2, 2014)

Just finished editing the pics from my return visit to the signal box. I've started doing a lot of HDR photogtraphy, here goes...


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 2, 2014)

Very nice shots and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rob2210 (Oct 7, 2014)

Great shots, looking forward for more.


----------



## brickworx (Oct 7, 2014)

Like those pics - not overcooked in HDR either so look good.


----------



## ocelot397 (Oct 7, 2014)

I know exactly where this is! There's talk of re-opening it!


----------



## Little_Duke (Oct 8, 2014)

ocelot397 said:


> I know exactly where this is! There's talk of re-opening it!




Really? I know on google maps, the line ends after the road heading north. last used in 2001 according to wiki. 

Thanks for the comments everyone. I went to a derelict farm last night too, but it was for a clothing brand shoot. will return for pics this week.


----------



## derelictwom (Oct 8, 2014)

Awesome shots and a nice looking location!


----------

